# dogwalkingnow.co.uk any feedback



## matypetcare (Jun 5, 2012)

Does anyone know about this directory:Dog Walking Jobs, Dog Walker Work, Dog Walkers & Dog Sitters in UK

I was searching in google for dog walking and pet sitting and definitely it's in a good position, but someone told me that they are no serious because many of the ads are no real. The fee is around £100, so I'd like to know if it's worth it. Any experience or advice??
Thanks


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

No it is not worth it. If you look at past post on this forum alone, you will find many walkers who have paid this so called directory and got absolutely nothing, even some who keep getting sent jobs that are a couple of hundred miles away from their stated location.

You are far better off getting your website listed in Gumtree and Pets Locally, both free, and both on page one of Google. If you word your ad properly, with the keywords people are going to be searching for, it will come up on the front page.

In fact with so many free advertising places with good positions, I am surprised that anyone would pay.

I would like to see dog walking now go out of business, quite frankly. They are a con, in all their sections, dog sitting, dog training whatever.


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

As said above, avoid it like the plague - from what I have heard they are a scam...


----------



## madasadog (Mar 14, 2018)

Avoid this site !! They take money if you don't respond to the reminder of payment email which allows you to cancel your subscription before payment gets taken (which i never got)
I complained about this, they have now cancelled my subscription
even though they have just taken payment out for this year.READ the terms and conditions before you subscribe
They don't refund your money doesnt matter if you just paid for a year and cancelled or even if it was them that cancelled it !!!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@madasadog: The original post here is six years old, but they are still advertising so maybe someone who has first-hand experience should contact ASA?


----------



## madasadog (Mar 14, 2018)

Well im not very happy with them.If they do this to loads of members just think how much money their getting for not providing a service. The've got you by the b***s when you read their T &C 's.


----------

